

The Anatomy of a Misinformation Disaster - jewbacca
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/04/it-wasnt-sunil-tripathi-the-anatomy-of-a-misinformation-disaster/275155/

======
scdoshi
Good job pointing out at least some of the people responsible for propagating
the mess. Public shaming might be the best tool to balance out the spread of
misinformation. People need to realize that even publishing on the internet
has consequences. Hopefully this will make people think for a minute before
tweeting / re-tweeting loaded statements mindlessly.

The most ironic statement: And then later, he continued, "Journalism students
take note: tonight, the best reporting was crowdsourced, digital and done by
bystanders. #Watertown."

